
Jeffisms - tvvocold
http://jeffisms.org/
======
throwaway84742
Dude seems like a holier than thou grade A douche, assuming these are true.

------
DrScump
Oddly-constrained layout makes the right one-third of every paragraph
unreadable -- can't pan over or zoom on mobile.

~~~
mrmondo
Seems to display / render fine on my iPhone X (Safari), what browser are you
using?

~~~
DrScump
Brave. Tried both native and Desktop mode.

~~~
mrmondo
Try Firefox or Safari, both seem to render fine to me on both latest stable
versions of iOS and macOS.

